# Real Deal or Resin?



## Kurl3y (Mar 16, 2012)

Interesting listing, is this one the real deal or resin?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251216622696?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Superbird..*

Ok.. so... maybe I shouldn't say this but I will.. I don't think it's legit. Its WAY too clean, decals don't look right, and the black on the nose is too glossy.. as is the rest of the car..

I can post the actual car, but I am not at home. I have one, but the wing is broken. I think someone is going to be VERY disappointed..

BTW- the test shot Superbirds are pretty easy to find.. I have a few in my collection. Within the last 5 years or so, someone was remaking these BUT selling them as replicas in the $50 range in my memory serves me well..

Buyer beware...

-marc and marcus


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

My worry would be it is or should I say a copy. Most of what I have seen has yellowed background of numbers from aging. A few years ago I came across a guy that would recreate one for the price of three good red white and blue superbirds. Buyer beware I suppose


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

My 2 cents worth (which is what it's worth), it looks like a repaint of a Tyco Superbird. The blue looks too dark and the roof decal is facing the wrong way. Here's a link to the '72 Tyco catalog, the Petty S-bird is on the bottom left of the second page.

'72 Tyco Catalog

-Paul


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Marcs we must have been typing at the same time and found that same site a few years ago. Pshoe, good eye. Something else that I noticed is the black on tip of nose is missing. I thought I saw an example the other night that had a gray rear bumper. I can never find a good view from every angle of a real one. Even the seller is not positive about it.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I also like the amount of times the word "like" is used to describe the item. I think its a fake and he even dances around the questions asked.


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

"Molded Plastic Paint" What does that mean?


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Sorry link not working


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Says its "original looking". Nuff said.

he KNOWS what he has and knows it is a knock off.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Yep, fake. All day long.

Originals were powder blue, not petty blue.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Here is my fake so far. It will be my runner. Can't afford a real one nor would a run a real one and that is no fun.


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

RRR sells those same decals. Notice in his first sentenance that he says original looking so that he can get out of refunding the money when the buyer gets it. IMO he knows its a fake.


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

*"I had / have know idea that they were even reproducing these #43 winged Petty cars? Are They?"*



Yep, he's guilty


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Original TycoPro Petty Superbird*

Ok.. here she is. I know, broken wing, but considering how rare it is, I will hang onto it.. LOL

Mine has the black grille highlights and the rear bumper is gray. 

-Marc and Marcus


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Fake



















Still trying to find or mix a good paint match for repaired wing


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Fake Petty Superbird*

At $67.. I guess that is a reasonable price for a reproduction? I wouldn't pay that, but guys pay a LOT more than I do for customs.

Anyway- we'll see if he posts my comment in which I clearly stated it is NOT the real thing.

Maybe the tip off (outside the obvious vague description) would be that he sells diecast and license plates. This looks to be the first slot car he has sold maybe ever.. None in his completed auctions...

-Marc and Marcus


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*And the final is...*

$231 or whatever it finished at..

Bottom line- Somebody just got screwed.. What a shame..

Funny thing is that the winning bidder has like 901 feedback..

Sad..

-marc and marcus


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

Ouch!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Nnnnnnnnniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiccccccccccceeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!
[email protected]@k.....super rare!


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

went for 231...sucker


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Body only.. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-19...290847120596?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item43b7d6dcd4


----------

